# Googleare



## la italianilla

Salve a tutti!
Prendendo spunto da una discussione sul forum di Solo Español, mi dicono che pare stia prendendo piede anche da noi.
Googleare -> dall'inglese to google -> "fare una ricerca con google". Voi lo usate?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao italianilla, 
Personalmente non lo uso.


----------



## housecameron

Uso_ googlare_ (senza _e_) con gli amici (per ora): googlando ho trovato ...
Ha già preso piede, googla e vedrai 
Ciao


----------



## Montesacro

Io dico "ho cercato su google"...


----------



## Realman83

Anche io uso "cercare su google".

Non che sia contrario ai neologismi, ma casi come questo secondo me non fanno altro che umiliare una lingua invece che arricchirla. (scusate lo sfogo OT)


----------



## Salegrosso

Realman83 said:


> Non che sia contrario ai neologismi, ma casi come questo secondo me non fanno altro che umiliare una lingua invece che arricchirla. (scusate lo sfogo OT)


 
L'esempio che porto di solito contro questa obiezione e' *bistecca*. 
Oggi e' una parola che non infastidisce nessuno, 
ma se pensiamo alla sua origine dall'inglesissimo _beef steack_... 

Sarebbe il massimo se, con l'uso, le due _oo_ si trasformassero in un'italianissima _u_. 
*Guglare* sarebbe proprio l'esempio che l'italiano, anziche' ingoiare supinamente grafie straniere, riesce ad assimilarle, digerirle e farle proprie, farle diventare parole italiane.

Ma chissa' se succedera' davvero.


----------



## gabrigabri

A me non piace in italiano (ma per esempio, in tedesco lo uso), anche perché non saprei come pronunciarlo:
guglare o gugolare?


----------



## la italianilla

gabrigabri said:


> A me non piace in italiano (ma per esempio, in tedesco lo uso), anche perché non saprei come pronunciarlo:
> guglare o gugolare?



Boh, in effetti anche questo potrebbe essere un dubbio!
Mi ha stupito una cosa: gli spagnoli, normalmente, sono molto più "conservatori" della loro lingua rispetto a noi. O per lo meno lo erano tantissimo nel passato. Basta pensare alle classiche "ordenador" per computer, o "ratón" per mouse. Leggendo il topic "Googlear" mi son accorta di come stia prendendo piede, anche tra di loro, la "mania" di introdurre termini stranieri che, non dico fosse vietata in precedenza, ma sicuramente rifiutata molto più categoricamente (come i francesi, del resto). Poi una spagnola mi ha scritto che il citato termine sta prendendo piede anche da noi, e che l'aveva sentito usare _diverse volte_ quando è stata qui, in vacanza. Siccome da noi non lo si sente dire, volevo sapere se si stesse diffondendo così tanto o meno. A 'sto punto mi chiedo: ma se io non uso google come motore di ricerca, ma per esempio yahoo o virgilio..."yahuare" e "virgiliare"?
Mazza se mi sentisse Dante...con quest'ultima cosa...

ps: bello il tuo esempio, Salegrosso! Pensa che comunque, vista "l'espansione" nel settore informatico di Google, potrebbe anche darsi che un giorno il tuo "possibile" significato si riconduca al fatto che stiano tentando di farci ingoiare tutto quello che ci offrono!


----------



## housecameron

Salegrosso said:


> Sarebbe il massimo se, con l'uso, le due _oo_ si trasformassero in un'italianissima _u_.
> *Guglare* sarebbe proprio l'esempio che l'italiano, anziche' ingoiare supinamente grafie straniere, riesce ad assimilarle, digerirle e farle proprie, farle diventare parole italiane.


 
Non sono d'accordo 
Il motore si chiama Google, e credo che l'adattamento italiano_ gugol_ non abbia molto senso.
Scegliendo "italiano" nella "lingua dell'interfaccia", rimane Google.

Inoltre, il significato è restrittivo, non vedo grossi problemi.


----------



## SunDraw

(Tutt'al più *googlare* o _guglare_ anzi _gugglare_, secondo la potenza della nostra lingua...).

No, di fatto non lo uso assolutamente (se non come smanceria), mi dà la nausea.
Non mi va anche per ragioni di "antitrust": meglio "cercare in Internet" o "con (/ne)i motori di ricerca".
En passant, nello specifico dico "in Google" e non "su Google", ma son pronto a far diversamente se mi dite cos'è meglio.


----------



## sam1978

SunDraw said:


> (Tutt'al più *googlare* o _guglare_ anzi _gugglare_, secondo la potenza della nostra lingua...).
> 
> No, di fatto non lo uso assolutamente (se non come smanceria), mi dà la nausea.
> Non mi va anche per ragioni di "antitrust": meglio "cercare in Internet" o "con (/ne)i motori di ricerca".
> En passant, nello specifico dico "in Google" e non "su Google", ma son pronto a far diversamente se mi dite cos'è meglio.


In generale non ho mai sentito googlare o simili; io ho sempre sentito: "Ricrcare su google" e via dicendo.

Per Sundraw: a me viene più spontaneo dire "Su Google".
Attendiamo anche gli altri pareri!


----------



## Salegrosso

Comunque, nonostante tutto, anch'io non dico _guglare_ o sue varianti, ma solo _cercare su google, cercare su internet, _
o _cercare in rete_ (la cartuccia piu' nazionale che ho in saccoccia).


----------



## Stiannu

Io lo uso molto, anche se inizialmente lo facevo in maniera un po' ironica - e suscitando una divertita sorpresa in chi mi ascoltava - ma ormai posso dire che sta perdendo questa connotazione e sta diventando più neutrale tra le persone che conoscono e usano abitualmente Google.
Tra l'altro, non so proprio come lo scriverei, probabilmente _Googleare_, ma so che lo pronuncio _gughelàre_.


----------



## la italianilla

Per Sundraw: di solito dico "facciamo una ricerca su google", ma dire "in", almeno grammaticalmente parlando, non credo sia da considerarsi un errore perché in effetti la ricerca la si può fare anche dentro "google", inteso come contenitore di nozioni...un pozzo dove c'è di tutto e di più.

Ho fatto un piccolo sondaggio: le persone interpellate, se dovessero usarlo, troverebbero normale dire "gugolare" (pochi hanno detto "guglare"). Per quanto riguarda la scrittura del termine, ho somministrato un piccolo test ad amici e conoscenti. Passiamo dal "googlare" al "googleare" fino al "guglare" dei miei amici più "casarecci".
Grazie a tutti per le vostre opinioni!


----------



## Oluja

Sarebbe il massimo se, con l'uso, le due _oo_ si trasformassero in un'italianissima _u_. 
*Guglare* sarebbe proprio l'esempio che l'italiano, anziche' ingoiare supinamente grafie straniere, riesce ad assimilarle, digerirle e farle proprie, farle diventare parole italiane.

Ma chissa' se succedera' davvero.[/quote]

Concordo pienamente, ricordiamoci che non è affatto una bestemmia inoltre l'ipotesi di una riforma della lingua, per me auspicabile,  che inviti alla trascrizione di questi tipi di parole con le nostre regole ortografiche.


----------



## housecameron

Rimango dell'idea che _gugol _sia la storpiatura di un nome proprio.
Di conseguenza lo è anche _guglare_.


----------



## Salegrosso

housecameron said:


> Rimango dell'idea che _gugol _sia la storpiatura di un nome proprio.
> Di conseguenza lo è anche _guglare_.


 
Le storpiature di nomi propri non mi paiono scandalose ne' nuove. 

Gli esempi che mi vengono in mente sono aggettivi o sostantivi provenienti da nomi propri di persone:
_Lapalissiano_, dal nome proprio del comandante Jacques de La Palice;
_America_, dal nome proprio del navigatore Amerigo Vespucci;
_Sadismo_, dal nome proprio del Marchese de Sade;
_Masochismo_, da quello dello scrittore von Sacher-Masoch.

Forse fa piu' effetto il fatto che _guglare_ sia un verbo, ma perche' aggettivi e nomi potrebbero andar bene mentre i verbi no? 

Per onesta', ammetto che _Shakespeariano_ conserva quasi intatta la sua ortografia originale inglese, dunque dovrebbe semmai essere _googlare_ seguendo tale modello. 
Pero' c'e' sempre il forte contresempio della _bistecca_ da _beef steack_.

Vedremo se e quale grafia si imporra' negli anni a venire. 
Nel frattempo, io dico perlopiu' _cercare in rete_.


----------



## housecameron

Ciao Salegrosso 

_Lapalissiano_ 
Wiki dice che _"_ _In lingua francese il termine XXXX è quindi sostantivo, mentre in Italia si utilizza l'aggettivo derivato: "lapalissiano". L'ortografia di entrambi comunque proviene dal nome moderno della città di Lapalisse, che ospita il castello storico di Jacques de La Palice"._

_America da Americus Vespucius (_nome latinizzato di Vespucci)
_Sadismo_ e _masochismo _non mi sembrano delle storpiature, no?
_Bistecca_ ... purtroooppo... in effetti ... in ultima analisi ...

PS non sono scandalizzata


----------



## SunDraw

Salegrosso said:


> Per onesta', ammetto che _Shakespeariano_ conserva quasi intatta la sua ortografia originale inglese


E' pure attestato "scespiriano" se è per quello .
Un valido adattamento come un prestito originale li ho sempre trovati deliziosi.

Il problema, la piaga e il coltello, resta quello della dignità, la consistenza di un idioma, che si intreccia con quella del suo soggetto, collettivo (l'italiano come il tibetano o il veneziano...) e individuale (chi parla a chi e per cosa, che ne sa di una lingua e se vale saperne).

E' stato di recente rilanciato il dibattito (in qualche modo già da sempre vivo e presente in questo Forum) reso graffiante dall'epiteto (non che sia il massimo ma è servito) di "tradiano" per quell'italiano che riproduce, con parole sue proprie, forme lessicali nient'affatto sue, ma di deriva traduttiva: "Qual è il tuo nome?" al posto di "Come ti chiami?" per intenderci.
http://www.corriere.it/solferino/severgnini/07-11-23/09.spm ripreso nella rubrica settimanale su carta del 15 dicembre.
Tenero il rilancio della lettrice: http://www.corriere.it/solferino/severgnini/07-12-20/10.spm che mi ricorda tanto il nulla di fatto _senza uscita_ del nostro thread su come esprimerci parlando, ad es., di rapporti di coppia odierni
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=725489&highlight=fidanzato.


----------

